# Question for those who sew



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am sure some of you that sew can give me some insight.

There is a local group who is going to make ornaments out of 
YoYo's for charity. I was given a circle made out of paper to use as a stencil. 

I have a lot of fabric I am having to de-stash, and found quite a few prints that there are some smaller pieces, so what a better way to use them.

I'm finding it hard with this injury to hold the paper on the fabric in order to cut them out. I did try to pin it to hold in place but still having a hard time.

I was also going to try to cut the circle out of cardboard, thinking that might help, but having trouble cutting the cardboard.

Would like to cut what I can out of the smaller pieces of the fabric I have to donate toward this project (will de-stash all of the others as I can).

If anyone has a suggestion on how I might make it easier to cut out these circles from this fabric, all suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

The only thing I could recommend other than scissors is a small rotary cutter, but if scissors are hard to use, a rotary cutter might not be much better.


----------



## countryweaver (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a possibility the group could buy an Accuquilt GoBaby cutter and a circle die?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Try backing it with some iron on interfacing before you cut it out ,to give it some body. Joan 8060


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I am sure some of you that sew can give me some insight.
> 
> There is a local group who is going to make ornaments out of
> YoYo's for charity. I was given a circle made out of paper to use as a stencil.
> ...


Do you have double sided sticky tape? You can often buy a roll of it cheaply at the $2.00 (2 pound) stores. You would only have to use one strip if the circles are small, or 2 pieces, one on each side.

I also think there is some sort of removable glue you can buy too for this purpose. I would try the sticky tape if it was me.

Leanna x


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Obviously it is a labour intensive method, but you can tack papers to your fabric and then unpick after cutting. In the old days patchwork was always done that way I believe.


----------



## Cara7000 (Sep 25, 2014)

What about tracing the circle on the fabric with a chalk pencil or washable marker? Then you could cut the circle without the pattern slipping.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Cara7000 said:


> What about tracing the circle on the fabric with a chalk pencil or washable marker? Then you could cut the circle without the pattern slipping.


That is my suggestion too!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

leannab said:


> Do you have double sided sticky tape? You can often buy a roll of it cheaply at the $2.00 (2 pound) stores. You would only have to use one strip if the circles are small, or 2 pieces, one on each side.
> 
> I also think there is some sort of removable glue you can buy too for this purpose. I would try the sticky tape if it was me.
> 
> Leanna x


Use the removable sticky tape. The permanent is----permanent! Learned that the hard way :lol: :x


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Try ironing on freezer paper to your fabric then use a pill bottle or something the size of the circle you need and trace around it directly onto the freezer paper wnHen cut out paper peels off easily .


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have a compass like the kids use at school for Algebra? put a piece of chalk in for the pencil and you could do it with one hand especially if you do it on an ironing board or other firm but porous surface that could hold the sharp end firmly for you and then just guide the compass around to make the circles. Good luck!!


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

Could you use a yo-yo maker-your fabric doesn't have to be anywhere close to perfect, then you put it in the device and hand stitch through the holes. Might work and they come in different sizes.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

A friend makes a lot of yo-yos. She traces around a jar lid or something more solid.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I would just trace them on the fabric, then sit in my favorite chair and cut them out. Use good sharp fabric scissors- makes it much easier on your hands.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I am sure some of you that sew can give me some insight.
> 
> There is a local group who is going to make ornaments out of
> YoYo's for charity. I was given a circle made out of paper to use as a stencil.
> ...


you can use freezer paper with the wax on one side. Draw off your circles on the dull side and then iron them on the wrong side of your fabric. the shiny side will stick to the fabric and you cut them out that way. Peel the paper off after cutting out.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Cut the circles out of coarse sandpaper. Use grit side down. Perhaps some one can cut the template circles for you to start. I made these when I was a teen. I would stack several layers of scraps together and pin them in the center with a safety pin. I cut, Gram sewed...even though they don't have to be perfect I was (and still am) a pathetic seamstress so I got all the prep and clean up work! 
Also learned after some years to buy a really sharp pair of scissors and keep them hidden from everyone else. Well worth the money, especially now with the old arthritis.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it is difficult to cut circles when you only have one hand to work with, as it requires a lot of holding and moving of the material. Yes, good sharp scissorss are a must. Maybe you could just donate the material to the group


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Freezer paper is quick and easy. U can re-use it multiple times. Any gramdkids to come over and help?


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Clover makes a yo-yo maker that doesn't require you to cut circles. They run about $6 or so depending on the size. Joann's has them and other stores that carry quilt notions should have them as well. 

They make nice consistent yo-yos.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

These types of scissors work well for people who need help cutting because they have a spring that pops the blades back open after cutting. They reduce hand fatigue considerably:

http://www.joann.com/fiskars-5in-softouch-titanium-nitride-scissors/7597545.html#start=31

http://www.joann.com/fiskars-softouch-micro-tip-scissors/2471332.html

Here is a way to cut circles easily. I use mine often in quilting. You can stack a few layers of fabric to cut at the same time.

http://www.joann.com/olfa-circle-cutter/7199326.html#prefn1=isProject&start=101&prefn2=isVideo&prefv2=false&sz=54&prefv1=false

Not sure how much expense you wanted to go to, but a couple of options you might find helpful.

http://www.joann.com/search?q=yo%20yo%20maker


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the wonderful suggestions, I do appreciate it. I could donate the smaller pieces of fabric and let them cut the circles out of it, was just trying to give it a try and see if I could find a better way to hold the circle on the fabric. Since I am right handed and the one that I can't use much is the left hand if it wasn't so hard to hold the paper while cutting I might be able to a bit better with cutting them.

I'm not looking to have to buy something in order to do this.
I will give several of the suggestions a try, might see if I can use the wax paper method some mentioned, if the wax melts and just peals off, do you use a iron on low or how is this done. 

Just thought I could make use of the smaller pieces of the many other fabrics that will be de-stashing.

Thanks again for all of your great comments, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Trace around it then cut it out. layer four or five pieces of fabric and cut through many layers.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Marge St Pete said:


> Trace around it then cut it out. layer four or five pieces of fabric and cut through many layers.


Thanks for your suggestion, I appreciate it.

With these injuries I am lucky I can cut through one layer of fabric at a time.

There have been many great suggestions, and someone very kind is sending me something, I didn't know of to help in cutting these circles.
I'm sure they will be happy with me giving them the circles already cut rather then just giving them the fabric. They are going to be making ornaments out of them to donate. I have given them some of the fabrics I have to use for other projects, and will try de-stash the rest of the other prints and holiday prints I have.

Thanks again for all of the great suggestions.


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's what I do, get some freezer paper, trace the circle onto it several times (as many as you need of want), roughly cut out the circles, iron them with wax side facing fabric, then cut to your heart's content. This is the best way I've found to do little projects like yo-yo's and applique. Good luck.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

You could try a cheap compass with a fabric pencil to mark, that leaves you with just the actual cutting, without a pattern in the way.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you have a quilt shop close by? Some shops now have a machine that will cut out shapes in layers as many as 8 at a time and will for a small fee cut out the circles in the size that you require. This would mean that you only have to press a piece of fabric large enough for the size circle you need. Try letting your fingers do the walking first and ask what they require of you if they offer this service. Good luck in your search.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Use Freezer Paper, not waxed paper. Freezer paper will not harm the fabric and you iron it with the shiny side against the fabric. When I have to make a lot of circles, I find something, a small lid or large spool, and trace around it right on the fabric. Then I don't need to bother with paper templates. Good luck. Yo-yos can be habit forming!


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

Cordless electric scissors are pretty cheap, under $10.00 on Amazon. They should solve your problem easily. I used them a lot years ago when I was heavily into sewing.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not sure of the diameter of circles you are trying to cut. When I cut patterns out I put use hand weights. I know what you are cutting out small. If you could find something to weight it down and use a rotary cutter. I think that would work. The other thought that comes to mind is in Joann's they have a basting spray. I have never used it myself.
Moonieboy


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Why don't you just say that your injury prevents you from making anything now because of your injury and then offer material for the project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

get some freezer paper.. then iron the circle on the matereial and cut around it that way... the freezer has a shinny side and when that is ironed down it will stick.. you can use it over and over.. just don't get too heavy handed with the iron...


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> I am sure some of you that sew can give me some insight.
> 
> There is a local group who is going to make ornaments out of
> YoYo's for charity. I was given a circle made out of paper to use as a stencil.
> ...


It sounds as if you are having trouble holding the paper on when you cut. you can just draw around the paper circle , take it off and just cut the fabric.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

trace your pattern on to sand paper and trace around that it will not move around


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i belong to a group that makes things for charity...we have found each of us has a specific gift.... if we were doing the ornaments... someone would cut the circles, and another would run the gathering stitch around the edge, and another pull the thread to gather the yo-yo. this way a lot can get done and everyone has a task in finishing the project...makes everyone feel useful....
Blessings


----------



## Lgwade625 (Mar 27, 2014)

There is a circle cutter I use all the time for fabric. It is a huge time saver. Olfa circle cutter. I got mine at Joanns with a coupon. I went years cutting circles by hand. This is amazing.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cara7000 said:


> What about tracing the circle on the fabric with a chalk pencil or washable marker? Then you could cut the circle without the pattern slipping.


My very thoughts also. Seems like the most logical way. Even a marker of any kind will work since the trace line would be hidden when stitched.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Draw around the circle, then you don't have to hold the paper...just cut.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

joanh8060 said:


> Try backing it with some iron on interfacing before you cut it out ,to give it some body. Joan 8060


Expensive.

How about tracing the circles with a Sharpie?


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Try using smaller scissors. I find the larger ones don't work well on small projects. The smaller the tip of the scissors the better they go around.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the great suggestions. I cold tell them I can't do it and give them the fabric but wanted to try.
I miss doing the many craft I have done through the years but do try to do what I can when I can. I guess with all I have going on here I didn't think to just trace the circle on the fabric and then cut them out, which would be easier.

Someone on the forum is sending me something they have two of that will help me cut the circles, which is very kind of her.

So I will be able to cut the circles for them and then they can sew them to make their projects. I love to try to help others and thought this would be a good way to use some of the smaller pieces of fabric I have while continuing to look for other places to be able to de-stash all of the other fabric, sew & quilt book that many have not been used. I have given a lot away already, but will try to sell the rest of what I have.

Thanks for all of the great replies and suggestions.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Ask someone to cut out 1 and you sew it; if it's a good size for you then ask that someone to cut the # you need.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

prolife said:


> Ask someone to cut out 1 and you sew it; if it's a good size for you then ask that someone to cut the # you need.


I'm not sewing them, I was just trying to help with cutting the fabric into circles for them to make the projects they are going to donate. I can't sew any longer, which is also why I am trying to use the smaller pieces of fabric I have and de-stashing all of the larger pieces along with all of the books I have.

I wish I could do all of the things I did in the past that enjoyed so much, but these injuries have made most of them impossible.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry. ox jude


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Cara7000 said:


> What about tracing the circle on the fabric with a chalk pencil or washable marker? Then you could cut the circle without the pattern slipping.


Washable fabric pen.Just draw around,then you can move material to scissors instead of the usual way.
I have a template for hexagon "yo-yos".Imagine a stylised flower with six petals,sew petal edges together with quarter inch seams(strip stitch them in batches),turn,insert hexagon of wadding and handful dried lavender,gather top and you have fantastic fund raisers!!Lindseymary


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Have you thought about a metal jar lid as a template? If you glue a bit of rubber gripper material (like used under a throw rug or for shelf lining and available at the Dollar Tree) that would give it grip and make it easier to hold in place so you can either draw the circle or cut it with a rotary cutter. if you are still unable to cut the fabric, but are able to make the rest of the yo-yo, maybe someone in the group would volunteer to cut the circles for you.


----------



## PC Pat (Jun 22, 2012)

Fold a square in quarters. Draw a line using a quartered circle the right size. You can cut the four layers easily.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Look around for a lid , cookie cutter, jar, etc. close to the size of your circle. Maybe a to roll? Dip the edge in flour, powder, cornstarch, something of that nature, then "stamp" it onto your fabric. Sidewalk chalk might work even better as it comes in different colors and could be "drawn" onto your stamp.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

A Yo-Yo make is the answer.....with the coupons for JoAnn's or other craft stores, the tool is less than $10 and all make your life so much easier. The Yo-Yo can be completed in less than 5 min...start to finish! Yo-Yos are so cute and all the rage now days.....I have seem them stitched on tea-towels as pumpkins, Christmas trees, crabs, as the centers of starfish and fish, the tops of jelly fish and texture on pocketbooks. Good luck with you projects but do look into the maker.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Krecreator said:


> A Yo-Yo make is the answer.....with the coupons for JoAnn's or other craft stores, the tool is less than $10 and all make your life so much easier. The Yo-Yo can be completed in less than 5 min...start to finish! Yo-Yos are so cute and all the rage now days.....I have seem them stitched on tea-towels as pumpkins, Christmas trees, crabs, as the centers of starfish and fish, the tops of jelly fish and texture on pocketbooks. Good luck with you projects but do look into the maker.


I had posted on the thread that I had someone was kind to offer to send me one they have two of one size, so will use it once received and I'm sure it will make this much easier for me.
I don't go to the stores, with my limited driving and difficulty walking and don't have any store close that has them.

I was very grateful when they offered this one to me.

Thanks


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

Try using a template cut from fine sandpaper - will stick to the fabric but not damage it.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Someone mentioned cutting around the circle. Many, who craft a lot, hold the scissors still and feed the marked fabric into the scissors. Also, using the scissors for fabric only keeps them sharp a lot longer than if they are sometimes used on paper.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> Try ironing on freezer paper to your fabric then use a pill bottle or something the size of the circle you need and trace around it directly onto the freezer paper wnHen cut out paper peels off easily .


This is how some quilters do it!!! draw a circle on freezer paper, cut a crude square of the circle and then iron this freezer paper square on your fabric. Then cut out the circle from the freezer paper/fabric sandwich!!! remove freezer paper and sew the yo-yo.

The freezer paper circle can be reused about 3x more.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> This is how some quilters do it!!! draw a circle on freezer paper, cut a crude square of the circle and then iron this freezer paper square on your fabric. Then cut out the circle from the freezer paper/fabric sandwich!!! remove freezer paper and sew the yo-yo.
> 
> The freezer paper circle can be reused about 3x more.


Thank you for your suggestion. I was not aware that you could reuse the freezer paper. Haven't done any sewing or quilting in some time. I had thought about doing this but can't lift a iron.

Someone is sending me a yoyo maker, to make some of them and then will pass on the rest of these smaller pieces of fabric for for them to make the yoyo's out of.

All of the larger fabrics and quilt books will be sold, if I can find a site where I can post them.

Thanks to everyone for all of the great suggestions, just wanted to try to help with this, if I can great and if I can't they can cut them.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all of their wonderful suggestions.

I received a yoyo maker from a member of the forum bwtyer who had a extra one. I finally tried it last night, and being there is almost no weight to it I am able to hold it in my left hand that can't hold any weight, cut the circle and it has holes in it to sew the yoyo which will be done this morning.

I was so touched by her kindness, sending this to me, so I will be able to make many yoyo's out of these smaller pieces of fabric I have.

All of the other fabrics along with the sew & quilt books will still be de-stashed if anyone is interested send a PM, but very excited that I will be able to make use of these smaller pieces of fabric and help with this project since I am so limited with most of the many crafts I have enjoyed through the years.

So again bwtyer, thanks again for your kindness. You really made my day.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like this idea about tracing the circle with chalk or even soap

Have you thought about asking the committee for a solution. It's so sweet of you to volunteer but it shouldn't be an unpleasant task.

Have fun. You have a kind heart.



Cara7000 said:


> What about tracing the circle on the fabric with a chalk pencil or washable marker? Then you could cut the circle without the pattern slipping.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I like this idea about tracing the circle with chalk or even soap
> 
> Have you thought about asking the committee for a solution. It's so sweet of you to volunteer but it shouldn't be an unpleasant task.
> 
> Have fun. You have a kind heart.


I do like to try to help others with projects, have donated many of my craft items, but financially can't afford to so trying to sell what I can from my crafting days. Will sell what I can of the other fabrics & quilt books and those left I will probably give them.

When I was asked I said I would try since they know my limitations, as I posted just above your post

I received a yoyo maker from a member of the forum bwtyer who had a extra one. I finally tried it last night, and being there is almost no weight to it I am able to hold it in my left hand that can't hold any weight, cut the circle and it has holes in it to sew the yoyo which will be done this morning.

so it might take me a while, but at least I will be able to make some for them, since I miss doing my charity projects especially my knitting.


----------

